

Envy on Facebook: A Hidden Threat to Users' Life Satisfaction? - tferris
http://warhol.wiwi.hu-berlin.de/~hkrasnova/Ongoing_Research_files/WI%202013%20Final%20Submission%20Krasnova.pdf

======
tferris
This study makes a lot of sense and I totally agree on its findings.

But: the more I think about it I come to the conclusion that Facebook -- still
something depressing if you use too often -- became a key driver for all my
accomplishments the last years.

The envy the study describes is nothing new, we had these kind of feelings
always towards our peer group and FB just increased and accelerated those
feelings to the max. But nonetheless those feelings of inferiority pushes one
to new limits, drives people to be more active (in the long-run) because they
want to be on par to their peer group's top achievers.

------
tferris
"According to our findings, passive following triggers invidious emotions,
with users mainly envying happiness of others, the way others spend their
vacations; and socialize."

"Finally, our results offer an explanation to the ever increasing wave of
selfpresentation and narcissism behavior witnessed on social networks – a
phenomenon we refer to as the self-promotion - envy spiral."

